# Resue Dog makes headlines wherever he goes!



## randeeg (May 17, 2010)

My friend Charmaine Hammond has just written a book about Toby, her eight-year-old Chesapeake Bay retriever. The book, On Toby’s Terms will be published in September and recounts the heartwarming story of Toby’s journey from incorrigible to incredible. The book’s great and if you are a dog lover like I am it will be hard to wait until September when it will be available in bookstores. Toby was a rescue dog and found his purpose when he became a service dog and visited local hospitals. His story is amazing! He even has his own facebook page and website [email protected] email me at [email protected] if you are interested in hearing more "Toby Tales"
￼


----------

